# Magic: The Gathering



## ratking (Jan 20, 2015)

Who all plays?
If you don't you should.
What colors/deck type do you use?

Currently I'm running a mono black rat deck. Kicks ass.


----------



## Tude (Jan 20, 2015)

Ha - I'm a sworn off rpg gamer - lawd I spent a lot of hours on them --- 16 straight hrs was nothing sometimes - k drugs and alcohol may have been involved <cough>  I was WoW and other games too, ex boyfriend was a dungeon master on old WoW (yeah - we played real time with dice), then hit the online stuff. I cannot touch them  ever ... now if i got the GIANT screen the ex has and the supreme machine he built for gaming ... oh my --- good thing we're just friends right now.


----------



## ellilis (Jan 20, 2015)

Fuck yeah! Black and red all the way. So hard finding people to play with, but I got a few people into it a while back. Definitely had some long great nights playing beyond when Elvish House Party was a weak card.


----------



## cookieoh (Jan 20, 2015)

Never played magic, and don't plan on it, but YU-GI-OH is the bomb. Fast paced and fun as fuck


----------



## Tude (Jan 20, 2015)

ellilis said:


> Fuck yeah! Black and red all the way. So hard finding people to play with, but I got a few people into it a while back. Definitely had some long great nights playing beyond when Elvish House Party was a weak card.



I've looked into this actually, looked quite interesting - intriguing and complex at the same time. In the beginning i was actually looking at the card game first.


----------



## wombatt (Jan 20, 2015)

black and green. I dont play too often ( kinda off topic I prefer D&D because is complex and only takes up as much space as yer dice). still an awesome possum game though just try to refine your deck so that yer pack isnt weighed down by all the cardboard crack.


----------



## drewski (Jan 21, 2015)

cookieoh said:


> Never played magic, and don't plan on it, but YU-GI-OH is the bomb. Fast paced and fun as fuck



Hell yeah, when I was a lil' shawty I'd be duelin' kids all day at the local card shop. Those were the days, back when Yu-Gi-Oh! first came out. I do like the back of Magic cards though. They always looked cool to me for some reason.


----------



## Blu (Jan 21, 2015)

Not trying to twist this into a thread on how to get MtG cards on the cheap, but if anyone has a good recommendation, I'm all ears. I know plenty of people who lift them from stores but I'm in my hometown and only like to lift when I'm on the road, plus most if not all the card packs I've seen around here are in clear plastic boxes with alarms on top. 

I've been wanting to play for awhile now but I know the start up price can be steep, especially if you like to customize, which I do.


----------



## Deleted member 9332 (Jan 21, 2015)

i love magic! i play all the time, im running a casual colorless eldrazi ramp deck. mono black rat sounds fun.
here's my deck http://tappedout.net/mtg-decks/16-10-14-colorless-eldrazi/



Blu said:


> Not trying to twist this into a thread on how to get MtG cards on the cheap, but if anyone has a good recommendation, I'm all ears. I know plenty of people who lift them from stores but I'm in my hometown and only like to lift when I'm on the road, plus most if not all the card packs I've seen around here are in clear plastic boxes with alarms on top.
> 
> I've been wanting to play for awhile now but I know the start up price can be steep, especially if you like to customize, which I do.


tcg player is probably the cheapest


----------



## ratking (Jan 21, 2015)

nanoperception said:


> i love magic! i play all the time, im running a casual colorless eldrazi ramp deck. mono black rat sounds fun.
> here's my deck http://tappedout.net/mtg-decks/16-10-14-colorless-eldrazi/
> 
> 
> tcg player is probably the cheapest


That deck kicks ass.
I have yet to play against an Eldrazi deck, but it seems pretty fierce.

http://tappedout.net/mtg-decks/buff-rats-on-steroids/

Here's my rat deck, I'm in the process of building an 8-rack deck though. Seems like it will be fun.


----------



## Deleted member 9332 (Jan 21, 2015)

ratking said:


> That deck kicks ass.
> I have yet to play against an Eldrazi deck, but it seems pretty fierce.
> 
> http://tappedout.net/mtg-decks/buff-rats-on-steroids/
> ...


Thank you! yeah, it's pretty ruthless honestly, but if anyone has any land removal it can fall apart in 2 turns since almost all the ramping is based in combo lands. your deck looks pretty damn cool, and seems hella fun to play and play against. i've been thinking about putting in some all is dust, or some eye of ugins in my eldrazi because i think they would give me the utility i need in this deck while maintaining full colorlessness. also just being able to wipe your opponent's board of everything but lands and maintain yours entire board is,, amazing pretty much.

also rack decks seem so weird but also so fun. classic card, too. : )


----------



## ratking (Jan 22, 2015)

nanoperception said:


> Thank you! yeah, it's pretty ruthless honestly, but if anyone has any land removal it can fall apart in 2 turns since almost all the ramping is based in combo lands. your deck looks pretty damn cool, and seems hella fun to play and play against. i've been thinking about putting in some all is dust, or some eye of ugins in my eldrazi because i think they would give me the utility i need in this deck while maintaining full colorlessness. also just being able to wipe your opponent's board of everything but lands and maintain yours entire board is,, amazing pretty much.
> 
> also rack decks seem so weird but also so fun. classic card, too. : )


Yeahhh. All is Dust would kick ass. Creature wipes are always pretty wild. Whenever I put my 8-rack deck together I plan of having a few creature wipes in the deck since I won't really be playing with many creatures (only sorcery, instants, and artifacts).
The Marrow-Gnawer/Thornbite Staff infinite combo is pretty fun, I've surprisingly pulled it off a lot of times since a lot of people I play with don't have artifact removal, plus my swarmyards just regenerate Marrow-Gnawer if someone tries to off him. Its pretty fun to have infinite 1/1 rat tokens and pack rats with infinite x/x.


----------



## Deleted member 9332 (Feb 1, 2015)

ratking said:


> Yeahhh. All is Dust would kick ass. Creature wipes are always pretty wild. Whenever I put my 8-rack deck together I plan of having a few creature wipes in the deck since I won't really be playing with many creatures (only sorcery, instants, and artifacts).
> The Marrow-Gnawer/Thornbite Staff infinite combo is pretty fun, I've surprisingly pulled it off a lot of times since a lot of people I play with don't have artifact removal, plus my swarmyards just regenerate Marrow-Gnawer if someone tries to off him. Its pretty fun to have infinite 1/1 rat tokens and pack rats with infinite x/x.


Board wipes in general are kind of silly strong honestly. Especially in something control-y like 8 rack. Damn i had no idea about that combo, it's great too, because it only takes 2 cards! I had a saproling deck that would only win like 1/3 of games, but when it won it won so hard, with infinite infinite/infinite saprolings.


----------

